

Lego makeover for WRT54GL - elpuri
http://tfvlrue.wordpress.com/2010/01/08/lego-router-wrt54gl/

======
ratsbane
There's a piece of original Google hardware in a display case in the basement
of the Gates CS building at Stanford - a disk array or somesuch - constructed
largely of Legos.

It makes a lot of sense as a solution for prototyping. Lego should introduce a
line of blocks with standoffs and screw holes specifically for mounting
circuit boards.

~~~
elpuri
That's a great idea. I sometimes like to tinker and build things from uCs, lcd
displays, etc. Taking the final step to box it up is always the biggest hurdle
to me. It would be awesome to be able to build a casing out of legos (which I
used to love as a child and had tons of). Parts for creating buttons to press
those small clicky pcb mounted switches would be great.

------
jrockway
That is a really nice design. I wonder why there are no stock routers that
ship in such a pretty case.

------
Tichy
A part of me wants to say "why????", but on the other hand, making devices
look good might be one of the major hurdles for open source hardware. So if
good results can be achieved from generic components, it is interesting.

